# Verkaufe Stalker Clear Sky Limited Edition



## Crysisheld (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich möchte hier gerne meine Limited Editon von Stalker Clear Sky verkaufen. Die Anstecknadel ist noch Original verpackt, das Spiel wurde nur einmal gespielt und die Bonus CD wurde auch nur einmal angesehen. Zustand wie neu. Gerne kann ich bei Interesse auch mehr Bilder machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaisan (10. Mai 2013)

Wie sehen denn Deine Preisvorstellungen für das schöne Stück aus?


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Mai 2013)

Hmm also auf Ebay gehen sie für über 50 EUR weg. Was würdest du denn bieten? Zustand ist absolut TOP denn ich hab sie mir eigentlich nur für´s Regal und wegen der Bonus Disk gekauft, weil ich die normale Version im Pappschuber auch habe.


----------

